# General > IoT, IoE, and Maker Forum >  facing problem with deploying code to azure accelerator panel. device not online.

## Srio

I installed vb code arduino and az3166 board azure Dev kit workbench. I am working on Dev kit example Remote Monitoring. I launched the accelerator panel solution and completed all steps as per instructions but in the panel the device AZ3166 is displaying not connected. the device is not connected to the azure portal. can any one give me a solution how to connect my device AZ3166 to link up with Accelerator panel board and send my temperature etc readings to it. I launched the example provided in "https://www.azureiotsolutions.com/Accelerators#description/remote-monitoring". I also configured the common primary key and uploaded the code to board. i can also read the sensors values on lcd display but can't send this values to panel. kindly provide some tips and solutions for my problem.

----------

